# GOODTIMES & LATINS FINEST CRUISE & SHINE IN THE IE



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*. FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! *TACOS $1*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TO THE TOP ....._:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*To the top!!!! **Lets make this a good one!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ladyoldslow85 said:


> *To the top!!!! **Lets make this a good one!! *:thumbsup:


Yeah. Let's start a roll call.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Props to jose and LF.cc"""""props to my boy OLDSLOW85 GT~I£ for doing it right working togeather to get this topic on the move!!!!!!!! It was good talking to the pres &vp of LF '''' -------------->>>>>>>TTT


Thanks player. If we all work together you know we can make it happen. Me and Bobby go a fresh ass taco guy!!!! Got the prices down for all the lowriders attending. No club affiliation needed for the $1 tacos.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*. FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! *TACOS $1*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

HELL YEA!!!!! TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You know how it's gonna get down!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Im in, cant fuckin wait, thanks for makin it happen dogg!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do it big


ElProfeJose said:


> You know how it's gonna get down!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE

AND 3 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. It will only work if we have a lot of support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. 



mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer coming soon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. LO NUESTRO SUR CALIFS

AND 3 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMM THATS WHATS UP !!!!!!!



mr.widow-maker said:



ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. LO NUESTRO SUR CALIFS

AND 3 SOLO RIDERS

Click to expand...

*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yup!!!!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Good Morning Bump !! _


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning fellas. Let's get that roll call going. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just holler at a player to be added to the roll call.


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Morning bump!!!!! *:biggrin: *Its looking good!!!!! TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer comming soon. 
Here is the start point. 










This is the route










And this is the ending point.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*a.m. bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

So I hear that this Ayala park is famous for everyone bringing out the hoppers. How much of that is true??? I hope we have a good turn out. And everyone has a good time. TTT.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTTMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!roll call looks good,,,cant wait to see flyer.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

U KOW ITS GOING TO BE BIG AF


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THIS EVENT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> TTTMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!roll call looks good,,,cant wait to see flyer.....


That makes two of us. Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

PROPS TO ALL LF AND GT MEMBERS FOR MAKEING THIS EVENT HAPPENED!!!! BOTH CLUBS ARE DEDICATED TO LOWRIDEING LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE SGT OF GT IE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Hell ya sounds good let's make this shit happen in the IE TTMFT FOR ALL THE CLUBS IT TAKES EVERYONE TO SUPPORT This


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> PROPS TO ALL LF AND GT MEMBERS FOR MAKEING THIS EVENT HAPPENED!!!! BOTH CLUBS ARE DEDICATED TO LOWRIDEING LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!! FROM THE SGT OF GT IE


SIMON !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WAT IS YUP CRUIZERS.TTMFT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_BIG BUMP _:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeahhhhh bump!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*whats up cruisers???*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool, need to install the new chrome altenator, new chrome horns and new stereo by next week when I get my car back!

TTMFT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

what time is the meet at


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I think we are all getting ready for this event!!!!!!!ttt



baldylatino said:


> Cool, need to install the new chrome altenator, new chrome horns and new stereo by next week when I get my car back!
> 
> TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

we wil be meeting at noon.....roll out time is right around 1pm........... Flyer coming soon sorry 



prestige said:


> what time is the meet at


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i cant miss this at all...... i usually just go to victoria gardens and turn back but now we going to keep on going


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

EZUP62 said:


> i cant miss this at all...... i usually just go to victoria gardens and turn back but now we going to keep on going


:thumbsup: GT UP !


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_MORNING BUMP TO ALL THE RIDERS ! _:wave:


----------



## ladyoldslow85 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Morning Bump!!!! BUMP BUMP BUMP!!! TTT... *:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Early bump to get the word out!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Next time put the date in the title makes it easier to keep track of what's coming up!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EZUP62 said:


> i cant miss this at all...... i usually just go to victoria gardens and turn back but now we going to keep on going


Welcome aboard. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Early bump to get the word out!


Thanks for the bump player. Let's make it happen. It's almost here. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: bump will b there!!!!:h5:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know I said this already. But the flyer is comming soon.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Hell yea THE HOODLIFE gonna cruise ....that park does bring out the hoppers and there is alot of parking it would help too if regular cars park outside...just sayin


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

TTT for GOODTIMES IE N LATINS FINEST


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

bump lets do this


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MR50CHEVY said:


> Hell yea THE HOODLIFE gonna cruise ....that park does bring out the hoppers and there is alot of parking it would help too if regular cars park outside...just sayin


I agree. Let's try to keep all reg cars outside ??


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Theres alot of parkin right along the outside of the park on ayala on both sides of the street


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

MR50CHEVY said:


> TTT for GOODTIMES IE N LATINS FINEST


Simon. TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT. LETS DO IT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump for GT AND L.F ..I SEE TERRY IS IN HERE , WADDAP HOMIE.. LONG TIME NO TALK .. HOWS THE BOX COMING ALONG


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bump for GT AND L.F ..I SEE TERRY IS IN HERE , WADDAP HOMIE.. LONG TIME NO TALK .. HOWS THE BOX COMING ALONG


Thanks for the bump player.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bump for GT AND L.F ..I SEE TERRY IS IN HERE , WADDAP HOMIE.. LONG TIME NO TALK .. HOWS THE BOX COMING ALONG


*what up.. the box is comin along just gotta flush the radiator but it will be out this weekend... what up with you hows retirement treatin you...lol*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

So where's the flyer???

Just bullshiting. 

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

MR50CHEVY said:


> TTT for GOODTIMES IE N LATINS FINEST


Thank you for the support HOOD LIFE Fam ! Also not to forget all the other clubs and solo riders showing support this is for all of us !


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


What it do GOODTIMER !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *what up.. the box is comin along just gotta flush the radiator but it will be out this weekend... what up with you hows retirement treatin you...lol*


its good g.. i feel free.. i can actually speak my mind without getting phone calls.... whats up with yur radiator ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> So where's the flyer???
> 
> Just bullshiting.
> 
> TTT


old man jose is at dialysis /// he will wrk on it when he gets out lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the bump player.


gtta show some love always .. it will be a FINE turnout ..the new route looks nice ..FINE JOB


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> old man jose is at dialysis /// he will wrk on it when he gets out lol


Lol. U sir are a world class fool. U know damn right I don't know how to make these flyers. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> gtta show some love always .. it will be a FINE turnout ..the new route looks nice ..FINE JOB


Thanks player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's up date the roll call. TTT.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. U sir are a world class fool. U know damn right I don't know how to make these flyers. Lol.


photoshop


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*i just realized terry isnt using red*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *i just realized terry isnt using red*


Something had to rub off of you. Fuuu. You tramotized him Wey!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!! Bump bump bump!!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT !_


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

So how's everyone doing today. Hopefully we all have a good day today. TTT. For this cruise event.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer coming soon. Just wait. 


ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*. FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! *TACOS $1*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. LO NUESTRO SUR CALIFS
12. PRESTIGE CC
13.FIRME CLASSICS CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Looking good. 



chale63 said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

How many solo riders so far?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Route sounds Firme im in route 66


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Are u guys setting up eny rondevu points know what I mean regroup areas or just strait shot? Just wondering homies details


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Are u guys setting up eny rondevu points know what I mean regroup areas or just strait shot? Just wondering homies details


I think just straight shot bro? That way if someone wants to just jump in they can.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Are u guys setting up eny rondevu points know what I mean regroup areas or just strait shot? Just wondering homies details


I think just straight shot bro? That way if someone wants to just jump in they can.


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

To the top


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

GT doing it again


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *i just realized terry isnt using red*


*just 'B'cause you are missin it..lol*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *just 'B'cause you are missin it..lol*


O Terry is back.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Flyer!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> How many solo riders so far?


Not enought player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Flyer!!!!


Hay biene.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*. FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!! *TACOS $1*


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tic toc tic toc tic toc


Lol.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

u guys need a flyer i see ??


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> O Terry is back.


lol ya he is


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> u guys need a flyer i see ??


Photo shop player.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Photo shop bump!!! Bump for all ready to cruise and shine """"TTMT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC

AND 3 SOLO RIDERS




We Wont be here that day, see you guys on the next one.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on guys see you guys soon. TTT. 




lo nuestro said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Photo shop player.


Yessir , I can make a flyer n my sleep . U know how I roll .. BUMP FOR THE CRUISERS


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Morning Bump TTT !_


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SO WE START HERE. 










WE CRUISE HERE










AND WE END UP HERE. 










Let's make this a great event. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

And here is what we all been waiting on. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice """"""""""""",""""" bump for hittin switches on the 22


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Nice """"""""""""",""""" bump for hittin switches on the 22


Lol. Simon. I'm gonna take it easy on the 22nd. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. LO NUESTRO SUR CALIFS
12. PRESTIGE CC
13.FIRME CLASSICS CC
​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Updated 


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 461920
> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's get the roll call done right. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call time. Reply to get added to the roll call list. TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hell ya sweet!!!!!uffin: t~t~t~


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT .


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE .


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE .


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

BUMPIN TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


TTT.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Easter bump!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.ttt


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump player. See you there. TTT.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTTMT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL TIME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


[email protected] said:


> View attachment 461920
> ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> ...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT !!! _


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
6 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

getting a good responce on fb.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> getting a good responce on fb.TTT


For sure player.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> For sure player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Morning Bump TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE.TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost here.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's make it happen.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*






*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *
> View attachment 463068
> *


TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up cruisers?????? you guys ready its almost time for this great event!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTTMT!!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp! lets do this!!!:worship:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

*GT TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Regroup regroup regroup


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*12 more dayz cruizers lets keep this thread pushin!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Regroup regroup regroup


Lol. Simon player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

count dwnnnnn


----------



## nuevohouse (Oct 28, 2009)

*t t t gt *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT..... GOODTIMES & LATINS FINEST ! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP GUYS AND GAL'S........I JUST WANTED TO LET EVERY ONE KNOW THAT WE WILL BE LEAVING FROM POMONA AT 1PM...........NOW *WE ARE ALL GONNA DRIVE TO RE-GROUPE IN UPLAND AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK *(WHERE THE NEWYEARS IELA PICNIC WAS)...........WE WILL BE THERE AT 2PM JUST IN CASE THAT NOT EVERYONE IS ABLE TO ROLL ALL THE WAY TO POMONA. THEY CAN CATCH UP AT UPLAND MEMORIAL AND ROLL OUT. THE ENDING DESTINATION IS THE SAME WE WILL ALL END UP AT AYALA PARK. WE WILL JUST DRIVE BY AND ALL THE PEEPS THERE JUST JUMP IN AND LET'S HAVE A GOOD TIME. 
THANK YOU GUYS IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE A PLAYER A CALL....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BRING YOUR DOLLARS FOR THE TACOS:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lets do this!!! T~T~T~


oldslow85 said:


> _TTT..... GOODTIMES & LATINS FINEST ! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*wake that azz up bump...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT HAVE A NICE COLD RAINY DAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump.TTT HAVE A NICE COLD RAINY DAY


What else would we do player. You know how we roll


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> What else would we do player. You know how we roll


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

On top!!! Were it belongs  bump bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *wake that azz up bump...*


GOODMORNING GTER!!!! THANX FOR THE GOODTIMES STICKER!!!!! I GOT PLANS FOR THAT """


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FOR THE CRUISE. WHAT'S CRACKING JOSE.TALK TO YOU SOON HOMIE.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FOR THE CRUISE. WHAT'S CRACKING JOSE.TALK TO YOU SOON HOMIE.


Simon player. See you fellas soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin:TTT


Thanks for the bump player. TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

87euro said:


> GOODMORNING GTER!!!! THANX FOR THE GOODTIMES STICKER!!!!! I GOT PLANS FOR THAT """


can't wait to see... *lunch time bump...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

chale63 said:


> LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES TTMFT


TTT !!! 4 the homie


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :wave:


TTT. What's up.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

i got the paper flyer, where is the digital one?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

opps found it


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Theres flyers made


EZUP62 said:


> i got the paper flyer, where is the digital one?


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Goodnight Bump !!_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EZUP62 said:


> i got the paper flyer, where is the digital one?


Here you go player. TTT.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!! For the night shift


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Bump!!!!! For the night shift


Lol. Right on player. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
6 SOLO RIDERS
​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
6 SOLO RIDERS
​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
6 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttmft*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

tdaddysd said:


> *ttmft*[/QUOT
> 
> Sup homeboy...thanks for the sticker.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets ride with the homie!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:wave:*whats GOOD cruisers...*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Back TTMT!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt:naughty:*


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT ..... Hope to see all clubs & solo riders make it out APRIL 22 ! Remember its all of you guys that make it happen ! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> _TTT ..... Hope to see all clubs & solo riders make it out APRIL 22 ! Remember its all of you guys that make it happen ! _:thumbsup:


That's true player. That's true.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT FOR THE CRUISERS!!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*BUMP...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


[email protected] said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP.TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*its FRIDAY the 13th:sprint:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Night bump!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Saturday Bump TTT ! GT UP !_


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

oldslow85 said:


> _Saturday Bump TTT ! GT UP !_


*whats good gter*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

√BUMP√<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>TTMT °°°°°


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *whats good gter*


Nothing but a very blessed day ! GT UP....hope all is good with you G !


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*a.m. BUMP...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


What's up player. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> TTT!!!


Thanks for the bump *****. How you been homie.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. We are only a week away tell everyone you. Know lifted or not. It doesnt matter. Solo riders too. This event can only be big if we have the support from everybody. Inland empire to the top!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPPP.TTMFT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*7 dayz left...*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a good route. going to be bad ass.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## J B (Sep 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to all. We are only a week away tell everyone you. Know lifted or not. It doesnt matter. Solo riders too. This event can only be big if we have the support from everybody. Inland empire to the top!!!!!


I think lifted cars should cruise togeather it will cut down on confusion and cars missing the stop lights """my opinion """


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NIGHT BUMP


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_TTT....._


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> I think lifted cars should cruise togeather it will cut down on confusion and cars missing the stop lights """my opinion """


True. How ever it's open to every one player. You know what I'm saying.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thank you old memories!!! TTT. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Hope I dont OverHeat!! LOL



TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
 10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
21. CLASSICS SANTA ANA CC
 10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all the cruisers. I just want to count down the days. It's only 6 more days. TTT. Get ready. If you are ready to cruise give us a bump!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

TTT...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

--------------------------------------->time is crusin by """"


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tick


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tock......


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 more days and its going down i got my dollars ready for them tacos


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT:run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Cruise and shine to the fullest !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I know we are all getting ready. We have some vendors coming to this event lots of talk about this event don't miss out if you can help it. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its gona be a good route.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_TTT_


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

I TALK TO BIG FISH ON EASTER SUNDAY,,,, LEFT HIM A MESSAGE TODAY,,,,, TO COME OUT AND GET SOME FOOTAGE OF THIS CRUSE!!!! AND SEE HOW THE INLAND EMPIRE SUPPORTS EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> I TALK TO BIG FISH ON EASTER SUNDAY,,,, LEFT HIM A MESSAGE TODAY,,,,, TO COME OUT AND GET SOME FOOTAGE OF THIS CRUSE!!!! AND SEE HOW THE INLAND EMPIRE SUPPORTS EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm talking about player. !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Ready for this cruise!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:HELL YA,WE DOWN!!!!!:h5:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

STYLE WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE bump!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's to all the clubs out there bumpin this event. TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS (Nov 25, 2004)

SUPERIORS C.C. will be their!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

L.A. SUPERIORS said:


> SUPERIORS C.C. will be their!


Thanks for the support la superiors to the top!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support from everyone from STYLE CC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
21. CLASSICS SANTA ANA CC
22. STYLE CC
23. SUPERIORS CC
 10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UP PLAY BOY?????????



RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Night shift bump!!! A lot of support from all over """"" dam it feels good to be a lowrider!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4 more days


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

87euro said:


> Night shift bump!!! A lot of support from all over """"" dam it feels good to be a lowrider!!


Finally got my whole interior done, now I just need to install the rear center brake hose that's leaking, install the new stereo, install the chrome horns, install the rear drum brake pads and install the chrome altenator.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


SPORTY and ONTARIO CLASSICS thanks for the bump.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~~~>TTT<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Finally got my whole interior done, now I just need to install the rear center brake hose that's leaking, install the new stereo, install the chrome horns, install the rear drum brake pads and install the chrome altenator.



*interior came out real nice...*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*just a few more dayz people...*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *interior came out real nice...*


Thanks bro! Yeah went to Joses house from Latins Finest and we replaced the rear drum brake pads and installed the new stereo, we were gonna replace the rear center hose that's leaking but we ran out of time, next week hopefully!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *interior came out real nice...*


Yup. Looks dope.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Thanks bro! Yeah went to Joses house from Latins Finest and we replaced the rear drum brake pads and installed the new stereo, we were gonna replace the rear center hose that's leaking but we ran out of time, next week hopefully!


Nice pics fooo


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pics fooo


thanks dog, took em while u were making ur third cup of coffee!

Check this pic out, took my chick out to dinner in my ride finally!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM JOSE U GOT ANOTHER RIDE. TTT ON THE IMPALA. LOL JK 


baldylatino said:


> Thanks bro! Yeah went to Joses house from Latins Finest and we replaced the rear drum brake pads and installed the new stereo, we were gonna replace the rear center hose that's leaking but we ran out of time, next week hopefully!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
21. CLASSICS SANTA ANA CC
22. STYLE CC
23. SUPERIORS CC
10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Keep IT Bumpin !! _:boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> thanks dog, took em while u were making ur third cup of coffee!
> 
> Check this pic out, took my chick out to dinner in my ride finally!


Lol. Right on player. U enjoy ur meal at wieners snitchel?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> _Keep IT Bumpin !! _:boink:


Yessss sirrrrr


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any word on magazine covarge???


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

oldslow85 said:


> _Keep IT Bumpin !! _:boink:


whats up bobby u guys going to the orange show saturday?


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Finally got my whole interior done, now I just need to install the rear center brake hose that's leaking, install the new stereo, install the chrome horns, install the rear drum brake pads and install the chrome altenator.


how much to reposter my front bucket seats?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A BAD ASS TIME FOR SURE, WISH I WAS ABLE TO MAKE THE TRIP OUT THIS TIME BUT AS OF TODAY IM BROKE FROM BILLS AND RENT. NEXT TIME FOR SURE!

WILL SEE YOU AT THE DE MAYO SHOW NEXT MONTH :thumbsup:

just postin
*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
**HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, 5th** & 6th, 2012

Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY

***
*image hosting png*



Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. Hit up the topic if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html
CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 MORE DAYS


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Right on player. U enjoy ur meal at wieners snitchel?


Pinche vato mamon wey! Lol!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> 4. STYLISTICS IE
> ...


ESTCRUZIERS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
21. CLASSICS SANTA ANA CC
22. STYLE CC
23. SUPERIORS CC
24. E ST CRUIZERS
10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 


PASSIONATE63 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A BAD ASS TIME FOR SURE, WISH I WAS ABLE TO MAKE THE TRIP OUT THIS TIME BUT AS OF TODAY IM BROKE FROM BILLS AND RENT. NEXT TIME FOR SURE!
> 
> WILL SEE YOU AT THE DE MAYO SHOW NEXT MONTH :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> 3 MORE DAYS


Simon. Let's do this.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Pinche vato mamon wey! Lol!


Your ranfla looks good player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel a hourly bump. Any one else??? Miklo? Terry? Anyone else


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Baldy Latino?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There will be a couple of vendors and got food there. So we should have a great time. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

U must have a 4 g ha foo cause my shit is way to slow I think its a conspiracy with these 3g 4g phones I need a 4g


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumb


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpy bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O wait bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpy bump let's get it cracking on Sunday fuck yea foothill blvd going down homies we gona drive by Victoria gardens and the wall mart what its on


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its gona be a bad ass cruz Ttt latins finest n Goodtimes car clubs for putting this together good route homies route 66


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


Sporty67 said:


> Its gona be a bad ass cruz Ttt latins finest n Goodtimes car clubs for putting this together good route homies route 66


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

809 bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

WADD YUP CRUIZERS. SUNDAY WE R CRACKING.TTTThere are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

[email protected]
Sporty67
RIDES3
87euro


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> U must have a 4 g ha foo cause my shit is way to slow I think its a conspiracy with these 3g 4g phones I need a 4g


Lol. Nel Wey. Just the iPhone 3G.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
21. CLASSICS SANTA ANA CC
22. STYLE CC
23. SUPERIORS CC
24. E ST CRUIZERS
10 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Its gona be a bad ass cruz Ttt latins finest n Goodtimes car clubs for putting this together good route homies route 66


Gracias Sporty. TTT. We all make this shit go down yu know?!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> WADD YUP CRUIZERS. SUNDAY WE R CRACKING.TTTThere are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
> 
> [email protected]
> Sporty67
> ...


How come I'm. Or there??? 


I cause I'm here. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

YOUR THE GUEST


ElProfeJose said:


> How come I'm. Or there???
> 
> 
> I cause I'm here. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> YOUR THE GUEST


Wtf. That's some MFBS


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

THERE U GO. WADD YUP JOSE ND ZEK.TTTThere are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

[email protected]
mr.widow-maker+
ElProfeJose+
Sporty67
RIDES3
87euro


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:shh:


ElProfeJose said:


> Wtf. That's some MFBS


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wadd yup.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

852


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1020 bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea yea bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Almost 1 pm bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


>



*what are you off today or something...lol*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *what are you off today or something...lol*


I work the swing shift player. Just got to work. Now I'm on my popcorn break.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I work the swing shift player. Just got to work. Now I'm on my popcorn break.


:drama:*...lol*


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

1017 bump!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Graveyard bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> Graveyard bump!!!


Make that green back player. !!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

2 MORE DAYS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Buuuummmmpp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

50 hora left bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

48.5 hours to go. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> 48.5 hours to go. TTT.


on point lol whats the .5 for gas?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> on point lol whats the .5 for gas?[/QUOTE
> 
> 48 and a half hours till cruise time loko!!! Lol


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_Hope Everyone's ready Get those low lows clean, charged & shined up ! Sunday Sunday Sunday !! _


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will see every1 up there!!!:wave: ready to eat some tacos!!!!:yes:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*tgif...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpy bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. GOOD TIMES CC
> 2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
> 3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
> ...


strong line up // 100 plus cars forsure


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> thanks dog, took em while u were making ur third cup of coffee!
> 
> Check this pic out, took my chick out to dinner in my ride finally!


congrats g. nice parking lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> I TALK TO BIG FISH ON EASTER SUNDAY,,,, LEFT HIM A MESSAGE TODAY,,,,, TO COME OUT AND GET SOME FOOTAGE OF THIS CRUSE!!!! AND SEE HOW THE INLAND EMPIRE SUPPORTS EACH OTHER!!!!!!!!!!!


where was this support when i was a goodtimer. this is unacceptable .. jk, hopefully he comes out, imagine , that would put u guys in the i.e on the map forsure..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Whats up Joseph. Nice to see you out of retirement. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> strong line up // 100 plus cars forsure


I hope so. That would be off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> on point lol whats the .5 for gas?


Lol. Cause that's how I roll


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> shoresmokesalot760 said:
> 
> 
> > on point lol whats the .5 for gas?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its on Sunday we got about 4 clubs meeting up at upland park ready to jump on the wave on over to rialto park can't wait


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bumpo


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SHINE UP CHARGE UP GAS UP DOLLAR UP FOR TOMORROW


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Its on Sunday we got about 4 clubs meeting up at upland park ready to jump on the wave on over to rialto park can't wait


Right on sporty see you tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> SHINE UP CHARGE UP GAS UP DOLLAR UP FOR TOMORROW


Lol. Simon Phill. Let's do this. I have a feeling that is gonna be a bad ass CRUise


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lolophill13 said:


> SHINE UP CHARGE UP GAS UP DOLLAR UP FOR TOMORROW


Gas is 15 cents cheaper also, no excuses .


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> congrats g. nice parking lol


thanks homie, have to park like that so stupid people don't hit my car!

You going tomorrow or u really retired?


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*24 1/2 hours cruiserz get your shit together!!!*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> thanks homie, have to park like that so stupid people don't hit my car!
> 
> You going tomorrow or u really retired?


Troubles is returning to the Blvd!!!! But in a exotic import Lamborghini doors wild paint b 20 Turbo charged motor!!!! He told me on Facebook


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> where was this support when i was a goodtimer. this is unacceptable .. jk, hopefully he comes out, imagine , that would put u guys in the i.e on the map forsure..


When you were a GT RIDER you had support and the camera game on lock!!! We didn't need other sources lol besides I was on YouTube looking at your classic cruises they got hits


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

99.1 says call in bump the cruise """ the first 5 calls get info on baseball tickets


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Batteries charged up new white walls put on might swing by the car show at the orange show and swing the the cutty!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT!!!! For all the supporters of this cruise
TTMT!!!! GT LF IN THE CASA!!!!!!! TODAY I WOULD LIKE FOR ALL TO REP YOUR CLUB,, YOUR PLAQUE,,, OR IF YOUR SOLO REP YOURSELF!!!!!!!! AND BUMP A PICTURE


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Who is ready to show and shine a eat some tacos!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTMT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Gas is 15 cents cheaper also, no excuses .


WORD!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *24 1/2 hours cruiserz get your shit together!!!*


Lol. Simon.Tell them player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

87euro said:


> TTMT!!!! For all the supporters of this cruise
> TTMT!!!! GT LF IN THE CASA!!!!!!! TODAY I WOULD LIKE FOR ALL TO REP YOUR CLUB,, YOUR PLAQUE,,, OR IF YOUR SOLO REP YOURSELF!!!!!!!! AND BUMP A PICTURE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WHERE U GUYS MEETING AT? IS IT A BUSINESS PARKING LOT?


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> WHERE U GUYS MEETING AT? IS IT A BUSINESS PARKING LOT?


2 cruise check points what direction are you
coming from


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 469407
> *bump...*


THANXX GTIMER GT UP!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait homies!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

hno:hno:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like Im not gonna be able to make it to this bomb ass cruise. Its all good, Ill be there for the next one. You all have a great time out there and drive cruise safe tomorrow. I hope you guys record some good footage...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT for a great event.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BigLos said:


> Looks like Im not gonna be able to make it to this bomb ass cruise. Its all good, Ill be there for the next one. You all have a great time out there and drive cruise safe tomorrow. I hope you guys record some good footage...


I'm gonna have my wife drive bumbble bee and I'll take some videos player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Can't wait homies!


Simon paco.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm gonna have my wife drive bumbble bee and I'll take some videos player.


It should be the other way around homes, u ride the ranfla.. I forgot ur the new oscar mayer!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm gonna have my wife drive bumbble bee and I'll take some videos player.


Thats wuts up. Cant wait to see the footage...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> thanks homie, have to park like that so stupid people don't hit my car!
> 
> You going tomorrow or u really retired?


Ima stop by n say west up to the homies but I'm really retired g. Car is in Arizona with inviduals cc


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Ima stop by n say west up to the homies but I'm really retired g. Car is in Arizona with inviduals cc


See you there player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. Tomorrow. You guys ready?????


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GT up...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Only hours away!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm gonna get home and make some bomb ass coffe so I can have a good night sleep.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP!!! 


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

10 hours. TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost time bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

7 HRS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

5 hrs away.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MUN 2 FOOD PRICES......Cheep very cheep . 1 dollar tacos. Burritos 5 . Sodas 1. Combos 5. Nachos 4. Etc...
More food in the menu


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*wake that azz up its goin down TODAY cruisers!!! :run:
come out and cruise, kick it, and have a drama free GOOD TIME...
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *wake that azz up its goin down TODAY cruisers!!! :run:
> come out and cruise, kick it, and have a drama free GOOD TIME...
> *


That's right. It's gonna be a GOOD TIME.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Just waking up in tha morning gotta thank God!

Gonna get my coffee fix then wax my ride!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Man I hope the sun comes out later today!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

I gots to go because I gots me a drop top if I hit the switch I can make the ass drop!!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT Let's do this! hno:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Foothill blvd gon CEE CRACCIN TODAY . FINE JOB ORGANIZING THE EVENT I.E


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Foothill blvd gon B kRAkkIN TODAY . FINE JOB ORGANIZING THE EVENT I.E


fixed.. you're welcome....lol


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Striptease is on the way from imperial._


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> fixed.. you're welcome....lol


Lol


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

My ride is waxed, wheels are shiny, rims are gleaming, interior is so fresh and so clean, gotta go fuel up add air and I'm rollin!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Headin over there now in the 63


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Headin over there now in the 63


We you soon carnal.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ON R WAY!! TTT the ie!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Lets do this!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

All shined and ready to go :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> My ride is waxed, wheels are shiny, rims are gleaming, interior is so fresh and so clean, gotta go fuel up add air and I'm rollin!


Nice!!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruise was bad ass, I have the video of everyone coming out of the park in upland, lots of clean rides!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Cruise was bad ass, I have the video of everyone coming out of the park in upland, lots of clean rides!


This was the only picture I took, shoulda take the wife and kids!


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

Da CRUISE was BAD ASS!!!! TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY !!! TRAFFIC SO.CAL HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. had a real good time today! :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Was a good cruise.....had a fun time with the homies....u know who u are....


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a real good time today! :thumbsup:


x86


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOULD SOME LOVE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

That was to much fun!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOOD TURN OUT!!!!! THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME
OUT """" CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO OF THE CAR'S
LEAVING THE PARK!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLECC61 said:


> That was to much fun!!!


STYLE looking good as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SUP PLAYER GLAD YOU COULD MAKE IT!!!!!!!!! I DIDNT REALLY TAKE ANY PICTURES ACOUPLE OF VIDEOS BUT THATS ALL



baldylatino said:


> Nice pics! Keep em coming!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANK YOU GUYS FOR COMING OUT AND CRUISING WITH US WE ALL HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!



RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a real good time today! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF MY ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME DOWN AND CHILLED WITH US ALL..........IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT EVEN THOUGH SOME RANFLAS WERE RUNNING A LITTLE WARM BUT WE MANAGED TO ALL MAKE IT TO THE END POINT NO BEEF FROM THE JURAS AND JUST A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ON MY BEHALF PLEASE LEAVE ANY FEEDBACK WEATHER GOOD OR BAD...........IF YOU WANT TO PM ME THATS COOL TOO I WONT PUT ANYONE ON BLAST.......

*AGAIN THANK YOU ALL AND HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A GOOD AND SAFE RIDE HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THE THE HOMIE IN THE LUXURY SPORT MONTE CARLO...............HEY PLAYER I WASN'T TRYING TO CLOWN JUST HAVING SOME FUN BUMBLE BEE IS MY OLD LADIES CAR JUST HAVING A GOOD TIME AND SWITCH HAPPY THATS ALL PLAYER..........*STAY UP PIMP!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLE looking good as usual :thumbsup:


Thanks homie. You guys look good and where rolling deep. I had a good time crusing with you and your boys:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ANYONE HAVER ANY PHOTOS OR VIEOS PLEASE POST THEM UP TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

87euro said:


> GOOD TURN OUT!!!!! THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME
> OUT """" CANT WAIT TO SEE THE VIDEO OF THE CAR'S
> LEAVING THE PARK!!!!!!! TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TOOK A DECENT VIDEO!!!!


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a real good time today! :thumbsup:


 x 68


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLE looking good as usual :thumbsup:


x 68 bad ass rides:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_BIG props to all the clubs & solo riders who made it out !! from GOODTIMES I.E ! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YESSSSSS SIRRRRRRRR




oldslow85 said:


> _BIG props to all the clubs & solo riders who made it out !! from GOODTIMES I.E ! :thumbsup:_


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

_Prestige had a great time at the cruise and the park,met great people._


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*good weather, nice cars, kickin it with friends, YEA TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!!!
*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Uploading videos on youtube. Should have them up SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good pix player. Thank u.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Good pix player. Thank u.


firme miclo! I was able to make it at least in on picture! The grey 70 up front!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Videos???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES BEAUTIFUL CRUZ AND DAY! FROM THE SGV TO THE IE GRACIAS:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent the video I took to Elprofe Jose so he can upload on youtube


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ON BEHALF OF GOOD TIMES CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMIN OUT TO THE CRUISE...*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Terry . Did u bring hot box out ? And can we get pix of other cars instead of latins finest cars ? Y do u guys take pix of yur own club cars , we already know Wat they look like . Show other peoples cars from diff counties , clubs for those who didnt make it . Jus saying. Looks like a nice turnout...


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Me n my fam had a good time..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *ON BEHALF OF GOOD TIMES CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMIN OUT TO THE CRUISE...*


Hahahha u wrote in BLUE . ARE MY EYES TELLING THE TRUTH ????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Terry . Did u bring hot box out ? And can we get pix of other cars instead of latins finest cars ? Y do u guys take pix of yur own club cars , we already know Wat they look like . Show other peoples cars from diff counties , clubs for those who didnt make it . Jus saying. Looks like a nice turnout...


SORRY PLAYER I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS.........BUT ZEEK DID LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANKS FOR COMING OUT PLAYER!!!!!!



MR50CHEVY said:


> Me n my fam had a good time..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TROUBLES FOR U PLAYER....



ElProfeJose said:


>






SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES BEAUTIFUL CRUZ AND DAY! FROM THE SGV TO THE IE GRACIAS:thumbsup:


ANY TIME THANKS FOR COMING OUT................








baldylatino said:


> Sent the video I took to Elprofe Jose so he can upload on youtube





tdaddysd said:


> *ON BEHALF OF GOOD TIMES CC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR COMIN OUT TO THE CRUISE...*



THNAKS FOR INVITING US!!!!!!! SEE YOU GUYS SOON PLAYER!!!!!!!




MR50CHEVY said:


> Me n my fam had a good time..


THANKS FOR COMING OUT!!!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES!!!!! HAD A GOODTIME SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND CARS OUT CRUISIN AND SHINEING IN THE I.E!!!!!!! A DAY DAY PICTURES ARE THEIR BUT YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THEIR IN PERSON!!!! TO WITNESS THIS EVENT!!!!!!!!! WIT YOUR OWN EYES!!!! MR HOT IMPORT NIGHTS


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> THANKS FOR COMING OUT PLAYER!!!!!!


No problem THE HOODLIFE will support when ever we can homie


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> GOODTIMES!!!!! HAD A GOODTIME SEEING ALL THE CLUBS AND CARS OUT CRUISIN AND SHINEING IN THE I.E!!!!!!! A DAY DAY PICTURES ARE THEIR BUT YOU SHOULD OF BEEN THEIR IN PERSON!!!! TO WITNESS THIS EVENT!!!!!!!!! WIT YOUR OWN EYES!!!!* MR HOT IMPORT NIGHTS*


lol have u seen the females that go to import events ..


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing compares to candy paint chrome undercarriages family fun!!!!!! So let's ask when will you put a LOWRIDER on the streets???? Tick tock tick tock


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We had a great time thanks goodtimes cc & latins finest cc


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

It was cool to see u guys qualify for nascar LOWRIDER STYLE


ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> We had a great time thanks goodtimes cc & latins finest cc


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

87euro said:


> Nothing compares to candy paint chrome undercarriages family fun!!!!!! *So let's ask when will you put a LOWRIDER on the streets*???? Tick tock tick tock


not going to, it does not impress me..u forget ,i been there, done that, for a few years ..


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

AYE YO DAAAY DAAAY.WADD IP KUHH


bigtroubles1 said:


> not going to, it does not impress me..


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Had a Great time yesterday!!

Time to cruise back on Holt Blvd in Pomona Now!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


81cutty'elite' said:


> Had a Great time yesterday!!
> 
> Time to cruise back on Holt Blvd in Pomona Now!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> SORRY PLAYER I DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS.........BUT ZEEK DID LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


i knew dennis the menace was behind it lol .. bee looks good hopping


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> AYE YO DAAAY DAAAY.WADD IP KUHH




hey i think u pressed the wrong color , so i fixed i for u


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I DID.HMMMMMMM.SO WAD YUP WHEN THAT PURPLE RAIN 3 DEBUTING. I HEAR YOUR COMING OUT SICKK WTH IT.LOL 


bigtroubles1 said:


> hey i think u pressed the wrong color , so i fixed i for u [/COLOR]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 3 guests)

mr.widow-maker
d1ulove2h8+
909 MAJESTICS
RIDES3
BigLos


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Widow Maker I was next to u guy the whole time, u only took one flick of my ride???? Whadda fooooo


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

It look like a good turn out I rolled to the park in rialto for a quick drive.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lol have u seen the females that go to import events ..


I thought u were well you know


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> AYE YO DAAAY DAAAY.WADD IP KUHH


Translation for the lil homie.......day day how are you sir......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> It look like a good turn out I rolled to the park in rialto for a quick drive.


Nice of u to stop by player. Ur ranfla looking fly as always.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> We had a great time thanks goodtimes cc & latins finest cc


Thanks for coming out and enjoying the day with us all.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Translation for the lil homie.......day day how are you sir......


*how the hell did you get that from what he wrote???*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT! THAT WAS A TIGHT ASS CRUISE!!! PERFECT ROUTE:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Because hes a g like that


tdaddysd said:


> *how the hell did you get that from what he wrote???*


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Had a Great time yesterday!!
> 
> Time to cruise back on Holt Blvd in Pomona Now!!!!


Hell ya just like back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna upload my video tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Gonna upload my video tonight or tomorrow!


CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Videos???


X95 Good pics by the way. Looked like a good turnout.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got another good one. But i dont have the computer. I need to get it off facebook and put it yup along wth some videos that my phone had actually saved.lol


baldylatino said:


> Hey Widow Maker I was next to u guy the whole time, u only took one flick of my ride???? Whadda fooooo


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> I thought u were well you know


calmate


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Got another good one. But i dont have the computer. I need to get it off facebook and put it yup along wth some videos that my phone had actually saved.lol


ill sale u a dell for the low 120 bucks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

got netflix hook up 20 bucks for 4 months, thats half off... first ten people ill do 6 months for 25 bucks


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*is it just me or is TROUBLE on here more now then when he was actually lowridin???*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

tdaddysd said:


> *is it just me or is TROUBLE on here more now then when he was actually lowridin???*


haha relax ... its my day off


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> TTT! THAT WAS A TIGHT ASS CRUISE!!! PERFECT ROUTE:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. had a real good time today! :thumbsup:


MARIO WE HAD A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD TO SEE CHUCKY AND MEETING THE REST OF THE I.E. CHAPTER:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> MARIO WE HAD A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD TO SEE CHUCKY AND MEETING THE REST OF THE I.E. CHAPTER:thumbsup:


It was good seeing you and the family Rich. Your Caddy is looking real nice, glad you were able to make it out here :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!!!


mr.widow-maker said:


> Because hes a g like that



DONT REALLY HAVER A CHOICE PLAYER.............


tdaddysd said:


> *how the hell did you get that from what he wrote???*




COME ON PLAYER STOP HOLDING OUT!!!!!!!!


baldylatino said:


> Gonna upload my video tonight or tomorrow!



ME IGHTHER!!!!!LOL


87euro said:


> CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO




EVERYTIME IM ON LAY IT LOW HES ON LAYITLOW................I LIKE TO COMENT TOO!!!!!!


tdaddysd said:


> *is it just me or is TROUBLE on here more now then when he was actually lowridin???*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Some More Pics.*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mas pics


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

GREAT PIXXXXXXX



lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 470641
> View attachment 470643
> View attachment 470644
> View attachment 470645
> ...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

sinisster65 said:


> Hell ya just like back in the day :thumbsup:


After our Cruise at Hoppos this Sunday Lets do it!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*check this pic all the kids from all of the c.c. were having a football game what more can u ask for!!!!!! thats unity on a beautiful sunday after noon cruzzzzz *:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Got another good one. But i dont have the computer. I need to get it off facebook and put it yup along wth some videos that my phone had actually saved.lol


Rite on cool lil homie!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

U said it bro!!!


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 470660
> *check this pic all the kids from all of the c.c. were having a football game what more can u ask for!!!!!! thats unity on a beautiful sunday after noon cruzzzzz *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ANY MORE VIDEOS??????????????


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

FIRME CRUISE JOSE, LET US KNOW WHEN'S THE NEXT ONE.~ LATINS FINEST ~ TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 470660
> *check this pic all the kids from all of the c.c. were having a football game what more can u ask for!!!!!! thats unity on a beautiful sunday after noon cruzzzzz *:thumbsup:


Nice pic carnal......Ttt for the younger generation


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> It was good seeing you and the family Rich. Your Caddy is looking real nice, glad you were able to make it out here :thumbsup:


THANKS MARIO:biggrin: ALSO, THANKS TO GOODTIMES AND LATINS FINEST AND THE TACO GUY HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE CRUISE:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>





5Six Bel Air said:


>


Man those are some bad ass pictures!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Man those are some bad ass pictures!!! :thumbsup:


 x 68


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Bad ass pictures, this is my ride, thanks bro I fuckin love this picture!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


baldylatino said:


> Bad ass pictures, this is my ride, thanks bro I fuckin love this picture!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


I thought you were a Sniper ready to take out us LowRiders!! :roflmao:

Sick PICS Bro!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol a sniper! Bad ass shots though! Ihave the video of everyone coming out of the park but haven't uploaded it to u tube yet.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Bad ass pictures, this is my ride, thanks bro I fuckin love this picture!


[/QUOTE]
WHAT SIZE SUNROOF DO U HV? THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE MY T.V. AT THE HOUSE. :rofl:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

how do you put video on here?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

baldylatino said:


> Bad ass pictures, this is my ride, thanks bro I fuckin love this picture!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

5Six bel Air You Are The MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

81cutty'elite' said:


> I thought you were a Sniper ready to take out us LowRiders!! :roflmao:
> 
> Sick PICS Bro!!


:roflmao:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

81cutty'elite' said:


> 5Six bel Air You Are The MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


I figured if I can't make it, I'll wait on the bridge for you guys to pass by.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. 



5Six Bel Air said:


>


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

BLUE OWL said:


> MARIO WE HAD A GREAT TIME IT WAS GOOD TO SEE CHUCKY AND MEETING THE REST OF THE I.E. CHAPTER:thumbsup:


Good kicking back and cruizing with u too big Rich
see u next time homie


----------



## CHUCKYLISTIC86 (Jan 23, 2012)

STYLISTICS I.E TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

5Six Bel Air said:


> QUOTE]
> A LIL TRAFFIC ROLLIN THROUGH THE STREETS OF E!


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

5six Bel Air Those pictures are sick....


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pix. Any one got any videos?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

5Six Bel Air said:


>



 :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


Are you kidding me? Those pics are sick!!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLECC61 said:


> Are you kidding me? Those pics are sick!!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any other videos.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lol check out the kid breaking his neck riding a bike!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

WHAT SIZE SUNROOF DO U HV? THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE MY T.V. AT THE HOUSE. :rofl:[/QUOTE]LOL 42" Moonroof!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Lol check out the kid breaking his neck riding a bike!


the kid on the bike is Ziek lol


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Lol check out the kid breaking his neck riding a bike!


dat 70 still looks bad ass..i remember it frm a few years back..you got a bad ass ranfla homie:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thnks homeboy I've done a lot of work to it since I got it, new interior, sound system, chrome parts, new brakes, smoked tailights,too much to list bro!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I finally had time to upload the video I took this past weekend, here it is.

http://youtu.be/nBGhMcIcz4o


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nBGhMcIcz4o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> I finally had time to upload the video I took this past weekend, here it is.
> 
> http://youtu.be/nBGhMcIcz4o
> 
> ...


Sick video


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks bro! Lots of firme rides!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> I finally had time to upload the video I took this past weekend, here it is.
> 
> http://youtu.be/nBGhMcIcz4o
> 
> ...







 fixed


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice video!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:finger:


Mr. Grizzly said:


> the kid on the bike is Ziek lol


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

great vidoe carnal thanks for uploading it.........:yessad:



baldylatino said:


> I finally had time to upload the video I took this past weekend, here it is.





baldylatino said:


> http://youtu.be/nBGhMcIcz4o
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nBGhMcIcz4o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

anyone else have any videos??????? Im up loading some right now I havent been home...............


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Videos on page 33.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out the videos. On page 33


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i see bobby lok flying the plaque .. thats west up. nice videos...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump.TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

NICE VIDEOS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------

